# which holds up better Lazy Boy or Lane



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I am looking into a new recliner. We currently have a Lazy Boy bought new and it is only 7yrs old. It was in great shape till my DH moved in 5yrs ago and now it is literally falling apart (arms falling off). I always thought that Lazy Boy was a great brand but now I am not so sure.

I need to know what you think is a sturdy recliner that will last Oh 20yrs (do they still make things that last that long?).

I don't know much about brands, the above mentioned and Ashley (what our couch is and I have been pleased with). Give me what ya go.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

i think it's about how you care for it, to some extent. We spent $$$ on LaZ Boy also, thinking it would last a long time. We had gotten a like 12 yo rocker from SIL in good condition. pppssshhhtt. 6 years later,our new stuff is falling apart. But, we have a bunhc of rowdy kids and a lifestyle where our stuff gets USED. I'm sure if these gchairs lived aqt my grammas house covered in plastic and sat on once per week by a little old lady from church, they'd still be pristine, lol.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Dunno what to tell you...we bought a La-Z-boy cheap, and it lasted through a twin pregnancy (I lived in that chair the last 4 months of pregnancy + newborn/young babies + toddler round the clock nursing), and 8 years of children jumping, rolling, flipping off the back, attempting to use the back as a catapult







, two kittens/cats, ect) and right now my daughter (who broke her ankle on Sunday) is living in it. No problems. The upholstery still looks almost as nice as the day we brought it home (it's poop-and-BF-poop brown and golden brown though, pretty ugly...but I guess it doesn't show dirt!).

BUT...we have never moved it from the living room. We've rearranged furniture a few times. But I could see a recliner not being as sturdy as, say, a couch for a big move.


----------

